# Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2010)

Die Frage(n) richtet sich an jene, die ein paar Jährchen Erfahrung mit der Boiliefertigung haben und lautet wie folgt:
Wie sollte das Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies aussehen, woraus(Art der Bestandteile im Sinne von z.B. wasserlösliche Bestandteile/Zutaten, bindende... usw.), wieviel von was.
Welche der bekannten Zutaten gehört zu welcher Zutatengruppe(wasserlöslich, bindend, "geschmacksstiftend", Attractor) keine Ahnung, was es da so gibt?!???

Bitte jetzt keine Antworten a`la: "Sieh im Nachbarthread oder es gibt genug Rezepte im Board."
Ich will keine Rezepte, sondern das Grundwissen über Grundzutaten*arten*, um mir dann selbst Rezepte erarbeiten, zusammen mischen und testfischen zu können.

Bisher fischte ich immer bloß mit Pellets, was aber an den Gewässern, an denen ich seit diesem Jahr angeln darf, nicht mehr reicht, bzw. nicht so läuft und Readys sind schlicht zu teuer(Anfüttern + Hakenköder => ratzfatz 10 kg zusammen)

Also haut rein, bin für zweckdienliche Hinweise dankbar!#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Carras, Steffen90, Tarpoon, colognecarp, EuroCarpeR, Taskin, um nur einige zu nennen, die mir spontan einfallen, wo seid ihr?;+
Keine Lust mir behilflich zu sein?


----------



## Baddy89 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Übe dich in Geduld.

Wirst hier schon deine Antworten bekommen.

In welchen Mengen willst du deine Boilies denn produzieren?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> ...
> In welchen Mengen willst du deine Boilies denn produzieren?



Na, ich denke mal es werden deutlich unter 10kg Rohmasse, die ich auf einmal verarbeiten werde.
Ich rechne pro Anfüttern mit 500- 1000 Gramm pro Tag + ne handvoll Murmeln als Hakenköder, das Anfüttern über ca. 5 Tage in Folge, somit wäre ich bei mindestens 3- 5kg Boilierohmasse.
Da ich nicht ständig Sauerei machen will und die Murmeln gut einfrieren kann/sollte(weil's Sinn macht), wäre ich dann doch eher bei der doppelten Menge, also doch eher 5- 10kg.|supergri


----------



## Lupus (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Ähhhh mich hast du jetzt zwar nicht aufgezähltn aber ich versuchs trozdem mal...
Meintest du das ungefähr so:


1 Eier dienen zur Bindung Verwendung ca. 8-10 pro kg
2 Milchpulver wie z.B. Vitamealo Kälbermilchpulver verleiht dem Boilie eine süßliche cremige Note...Verwendung bis ca. 20 % im Boilie.
3...

Hast du das gemeint??
Puh das ist eine Menge Arbeit und würde für einen Sonder Carptalk reichen....
Außerdem würde ich sagen das die Prozentangaben nur eine sehr grobe Richtung angeben können. Verwendet man Beispielsweise einen strken Binder kann man sicherlich an anderer Stelle wieder den Anteil löslicher Stoffe über die angegebene Prozentzahl erhöhen.
Im Moment schaff ich leider nicht mehr zu schreiben..geht gleich ans Wasser #6
KAnnst ja schreiben ob du das so gemeint hast...

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## biggold (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das schon mal weiter .... klick
> 
> Erklärt wird auch hier viel... klick




also wirklich,

leserlicher kann man doch nun wirklich nicht schreiben. alles klar und deutlich gesagt/geschrieben.

*Zitat:* "Bitte jetzt keine Antworten a`la: "Sieh im Nachbarthread oder es gibt genug Rezepte im Board."
Ich will keine Rezepte, sondern das Grundwissen über Grundzutaten*arten*, um mir dann selbst Rezepte erarbeiten, zusammen mischen und testfischen zu können." *Zitatende

*der te benötigt wissen und erfahrungen aus privater erfahrung eines ganz normalen selfmaders, in ganz eigenen wörtern zu papier gebracht. 

gegoogelt hätte ich ja sonst auch gern schnell um zu helfen. hilft ihm aber nicht, denn ich glaube das kann er selbst sehr gut allein.

mist jetzt hab ich diesen fret auch zugemüllt. sorry te.

gruß


----------



## Udo561 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Hi,
dann hätte ich gerne mal gewusst welche Zutat im Boilie entscheident für die Löslichkeit im Wasser ist.
Ich würde gerne Boilies herstellen die sich nach 1-2 Stunden komplett aufgelöst haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Ähhhh mich hast du jetzt zwar nicht aufgezähltn aber ich versuchs trozdem mal...
> Meintest du das ungefähr so:
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, dich habe ich vergessen, obwohl du zur Nennung vorgesehen warst, genau wie Teddy...|kopfkrat#c
Und du hast mich, genau wie Martin, absolut richtig verstanden, mir geht' s um die Kategorisierung von Zutaten, welche Binder(Gries, Maismehl...) usw.,  haben oder umgekehrt und vielleicht besser verständlich beschrieben, welche Zutaten sich empfehlen und welchen Zweck im Boilieteig erfüllen!

@Martin:
Danke, mit dir kann man einfach was anfangen, die zwei Links sind genau was ich brauche.#6

@all:
Ich will nicht einfach so Miraculix spielen und bereits bekannte Rezepte nachkochen, ich will es verstehen, damit ich weiß, mit welchen Zutaten ich die Eigenschaften des Endprodukts Boilie, wie beeinflusse und ungefähr abschätzen kann, was bei rauskommen wird, z.B. hinsichtlich der Konsistenz.
Das man mit zu viel Eggalbumin steinharte Kugeln produzieren kann, weiß ich z.B. schon.


----------



## j4ni (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Moin,

grundsätzliche Informationen zu den Bestandteilen und "ein paar" Einschätzungen was wichtig ist und was nicht findest du bereits im CarpTalk Boilies. Da sollte schon sehr viel nützliches drin sein, wenn nicht sogar alles was du suchst.

In eigentlich jedem Buch über's Karpfenangeln dass ich kenne steht so was in der Art auch drin, in Ansätzen zumindest, denn das Thema ist nunmal mehr als "komplex". Aktuellstes ist Reetz/Talaga mit sehr vielen Infos zu einzelnen Zutaten, bei allen anderen Spezies findest du aber auch einiges an Info. Im Netz gibt es trilliarden verschiedenen Boilie-Rezepte, die alle ihre Fische fangen...

Vieles läßt sich auch nicht so pauschalisieren, so verändern sich gewisse Zutaten auch untereinander -> Blutmehl und Fischmehl? Wie sich gerade neulich gezeigt hat kann diese Kombination auch in idioten-sicheren Rezepten immer mal wieder zu Pop-Ups führen (#h Jochen).

Am einfachsten ist es du liest den CT, da steht sehr viel grundsätzliches drinnen und stellst dann (etwas konkretere) Fragen zu deinem anvisierten Basismix. Wichtig ist hier dann auch noch was dir wichtig ist, was die Boilies "können" sollen, Stichwort steinhart und "Brassensicher" oder lieber weich und "stark lockend" usw usw.

Früher hatte die "großen" Futtermittel und Boilieschmieden auch immer ausführliche Infos auf ihren Seiten. Mittlerweile steht bei M+M zwar noch einiges aber auch lange nicht mehr so viel wie früher und alle anderen geben fast nur noch max. Prozent im Mix an. Lag wohl daran, dass einfach zu viel kopiert/geklaut/usw wurde.

Ich denke der o.g. Ansatz ist das sinnigste, grundsätzlich gibt es in den verschiedenen Foren Ansätze die verschiedenen Zutaten zu beschreiben, allerdings sind die alle soweit ich weiß eingestellt worden und far from complete...

Ach, es ist Samstag vormittag...aus deiner Liste kann ich dir zumindest von Tarpoon sagen, dass er fischen ist


----------



## j4ni (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Zu allen anderen, nochmal: Wenn ein Thema im Bereich Spezialisiertes Karpfenangeln schon tausend Mal aus tausend verschiedenen Blickwinkeln beleuchtet worden ist, dann das. Und bei so einer offenen Frage kann keiner, auch zB Tarpoon oder ander die aus dem Stehgreif ne Stunde über EINE einzige Zutat reden können (und davon sind hier einige an Board), ein kurze knappe und informative Info geben. Das geht nicht mal eben so. Und da ist es das einfachste zu verlinken, oder auf andere Medien zu verweisen, besonders wenn es "von Null auf an" losgehen soll, da ist es einfach nicht möglich mal eben zu sagen "So, sieht es aus. Das ist die ultimative Wahrheit".


----------



## j4ni (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Ach Udo: Nimm Teig  Bzw koch die Boilies nicht...sprich nimm Teigkugeln - kein Witz.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Ach Udo: Nimm Teig  Bzw koch die Boilies nicht...sprich nimm Teigkugeln - kein Witz.



Hi,
 Danke , werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Ich denke mir einfach das Boilies eine größere Lockwirkung haben wenn sie sich sehr schnell auflösen.
Nach möglichkeit sollten diese viel Öl ( Fett ) enthalten und sich trotzdem gut wasserlöslich sein.
Ich habe festgestellt das Pellets die sich nach weniger als 1 stunde aufgelöst haben fängiger sind als welche die über mehrere Stunden am Haar halten.
Kann aber auch totaöl falsch sein , ist eben nur meine Erfahrung 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Also eines steht schon mal fest, ich werde Boilies basteln müssen, die sich verhältnismäßig schnell im Wasser auflösen und viel Aroma an die Umgebung abgeben, also viele wasserlösliche Bestandteil enthalten.
Das kommt daher, dass meine Ansitze längstens 8- 10 Stunden dauern und das Nachtangeln sowieso verboten ist.
Zudem kontrolliere ich meine Montage sowieso nach spätestens 4 Stunden, wenn kein Biss kommt und da kann ich dann auch neu anködern.
Kugeln die 24 Stunden und länger halten, machen also keinen Sinn.#d


----------



## biggold (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hast Du außer dummen Reden auch noch was Sinnvolles beizutragen??
> 
> Außerdem war das dazu gedacht, die Zeit bis sich kompetente Member (wozu Du anscheinend nicht zählst) melden und helfen....
> 
> ...




bitte entschuldige, habe den eröffnungsbeitrag dann wohl völlig falsch verstanden. 

ignorierfunktion? wo ist die denn? macht man so was?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



biggold schrieb:


> bitte entschuldige, habe den eröffnungsbeitrag dann wohl völlig falsch verstanden.
> 
> *ignorierfunktion? wo ist die denn? macht man so was?*




Na ganz einfach:

Du gehst in das öffentliche Profil eines Boardies.

Dort steht *Nachricht senden* und direkt daneben *Kontakt/ignorieren*.

Drop Down Menü drücken:

*1. Freund
2. Kontakt
3. ignorieren*

Den gewünschten Pünkt wählen und dann . . .

Keine Ahnung, hab`s noch nicht versucht.


#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Also eines steht schon mal fest, ich werde Boilies basteln müssen, die sich verhältnismäßig schnell im Wasser auflösen und viel Aroma an die Umgebung abgeben, also viele wasserlösliche Bestandteil enthalten.
> Das kommt daher, dass meine Ansitze längstens 8- 10 Stunden dauern



Hi,
so in etwa siehts bei mir auch aus , allerdings bin ich nie länger als 3-4 Stunden am Wasser und da ich meine Montage spätestens alle 30 Minuten kontroliere müssen die Boilies auch nicht länger halten.
Mir wäre recht wenn sie sich binnen 1 Stunde komplett aufgelöst haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Also so oft wie Udo schaue ich nicht nach, da habe ich offenbar mehr Geduld und den Wunsch nach Boilies, die sich nach einer Stunde im Wasser auflösen habe ich auch nicht.


Aber mal was ganz anderes:
Ich habe mich jetzt ein wenig mit den Inhalten der Links auseinander gesetzt, die man mir hier als Hilfestellung postete und da hat sich mir eine Frage gestellt, die offen geblieben ist.
Es geht um Gries, den man ja als Hartweizengries oder Weichweizengries kaufen kann und der in vielen Boiliemixen gerne verwandt wird, weil er billig, kohlenhydrathaltig und gut bindend ist.

*Wo liegt der Unterschied für die Konsistenz, bei der Verwendung von Weichweizengries gegenüber Hartweizengries?;+
Welcher Gries ist wann in einem Boiliemix zu verwenden bzw. zu empfehlen?*#c


----------



## snorreausflake (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Also eines steht schon mal fest, ich werde Boilies basteln müssen, die sich verhältnismäßig schnell im Wasser auflösen und viel Aroma an die Umgebung abgeben, also viele wasserlösliche Bestandteil enthalten.
> Das kommt daher, dass meine Ansitze längstens 8- 10 Stunden dauern und das Nachtangeln sowieso verboten ist.
> Zudem kontrolliere ich meine Montage sowieso nach spätestens 4 Stunden, wenn kein Biss kommt und da kann ich dann auch neu anködern.
> Kugeln die 24 Stunden und länger halten, machen also keinen Sinn.#d


Also Kugeln die keine 24 Stunden halten find ich persönlich nicht vorteilhaft bzw. ich hab mir über so was noch nie Gedanken gemacht und trotzdem gefangen|rolleyes
Hast du in betreffendem Gewässer denn schonmal mit Boilies gefischt? Vielleicht solltest du es einfach mal mit ein paar fertigen Boilies versuchen, es gibt auch günstige Boilies die erstmal fangen. Eigentlich solltest mit 10 Kilo erst mal hinkommen wenn du, wie geschrieben, nicht viel füttern willst


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Ich zitiere mal:http://mm-baits.com/app/download/3173984102/ART5.pdf

*Es gibt zwei Arten von Grieß: Weich- und Hartweizengrieß. Hartweizengrieß läßt den Boilie
härter werden und hat etwas mehr Bindeeigenschaften. Weichweizengrieß macht den
Boiliekern weicher, und die zugesetzten Aromen lösen sich besser aus dem Köder heraus.
Weichweizen ist wie Hartweizen reich an Kohlehydraten und für den Karpfen relativ leicht
verdaulich. Der Proteingehalt beträgt 10%, der Fettgehalt 1%. Grieß kann bis zu 40% der
Boiliemischung ausmachen.*

#h#h#h


----------



## j4ni (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Zitiert aus dem verlinkten CarpTalk Boilies und da dem Beitrag von Heiko:

"Grundsätzlich gibt es hunderte Möglichkeiten, seinen Boilie an die gerade herrschenden Bedingungen anzupassen. Ein Flussangler wird zum Beispiel eher steinharte, schwere Baits fischen. Dieses erreicht man durch Verwendung von Reismehl, viel Eggalbumin, Sojaprotein sowie *Hartweizengries*, während jemand, der in einem sehr schlammigen See fischt viel besser daran tut, sehr leichte, weiche also schnell lösliche Boilies zu verwenden. Mittel zum Zweck sind hier eher *Weichweizengries*, Garnelenmehl, Sahnepulver, Milchpulver sowie etliche Extrakte und lösliche Zutaten."

Wie gesagt, ich bin mir sicher, dass da alle deine Fragen geklärt werden, wenn nicht einfach Detailfragen "nachreichen", denn mal eben so über die Stange brechen lassen läßt sich das Thema nunmal nicht, auch wenn manche das meinen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Ähnlich auch aus der Produktbeschreibung eines Herstellers zu entnehmen:

http://www.aurora-mehl.de/unsere-produkte/griess/produkt/aurora-sonnenstern-griess-hartweizen.html

und

http://www.aurora-mehl.de/unsere-pr...urora-sonnenstern-griess-aus-weichweizen.html


#h#h#h


----------



## j4ni (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Hehe,zu langsam: Ja oder von Jürgen...

Verschiedenen Zutaten ergänzen sich auch wieder anders, extremstes Beispiel ist wohl das bereits angesprochene Phänomen das Blutmehl in Verbindung mit Fischmehl manchmal aus unerklärlichen Gründen Pop-Ups produzieren KANN

Wie gesagt zu jeder einzelnen Zutat kann man auch wieder Romane schreiben...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Hehe,zu langsam: Ja oder von Jürgen...
> 
> Verschiedenen Zutaten ergänzen sich auch wieder anders, extremstes Beispiel ist wohl das bereits angesprochene Phänomen das Blutmehl in Verbindung mit Fischmehl manchmal aus unerklärlichen Gründen Pop-Ups produzieren KANN
> 
> *Wie gesagt zu jeder einzelnen Zutat kann man auch wieder Romane schreiben...*




Boiliezutaten - die unendliche Geschichte.


#h#h#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



j4ni schrieb:


> ...
> Wie gesagt zu jeder einzelnen Zutat kann man auch wieder Romane schreiben...



Na dann fang mal mit den Romanen an, die Teile kann ich gebrauchen, landet bei mir gleich in ner Worddatei, wird gesammelt und dann in Buchform, als PDF, für alle Zeiten, als Nachschlagewerk gespeichert:q
Das geht bei mir ratz fatz.
Abgesehen davon, besonderer Dank an dich, weil ich deine Beiträge hier recht hilfreich finde.#6
Nicht dass ich z.B. die Beiträge von Martin oder Prof. Tinca weniger schätze, bloß von denen habe ich nichts anderes erwartet und bin es gewohnt, gut verarztet zu werden, sie sind von Anbeginn meines Angelboardeintritts meine Kragenweite., während ich von dir und deinen Beiträgen bislang, vor Eröffnung dieses Thread, nichts bewusst mitbekommen habe.#c


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Mir ist nun während meines Selbststudiums, rund um die Boiliekocherei, aufgefallen, dass es auch von den "Profis"(Wassersportcentrale Genk und andere) durchaus Rezepte gibt, die scheinbar ohne Eier auskommen.

Wozu sind in Boilieteigen Eier bzw. für welche Eigenschaft des fertigen Boilies sind Eier gut?;+

Als Laie würde ich meinen, dass es besser ist auf Eier zu verzichten, wann immer es möglich ist, weil selbige wohl zu den leicht verderblichsten Zutaten eines Boilies gehören.

Mich wundert außerdem, dass zur Konservierung keine Antioxidantien zum Einsatz kommen, wie es in der Lebensmittelindustrie gerne praktiziert wird. Ich denke dabei z.B. an Tocopherolacetat aber auch an Ascorbinsäure, die aber aus Geschmacksgründen kritisch sein könnte.
Was denkt oder wisst ihr darüber?;+


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Ich denke, Eier sind grundsätzlich für die Bindung wichtig. Ohne Eier werden die Boilies wohl rissig/brüchig nach dem Kochen.

Ich kenne keinen, der seinen Mix ohne Eier verarbeitet.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Es gibt aber Alternativen (ob gut oder schlecht kann ich mangels Erfahrung damit nicht sagen):

http://www.naturebaits.de/xtcommerc....html&XTCsid=5b970b46b652320e098000abb399e051

und

http://www.ttbaits.de/magazin/index...e-15122009-cassien-and-more-&catid=1&Itemid=8


#h#h#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

So Leute, jetzt muss ich definitiv meine Murmeln selber rollen.
Habe heute Nachmittag bei Ebay eine Auktion für mich entscheiden können, in der 4 Abroller(für 10mm-, 14mm-, 18mm- und 22mm- Murmeln) mit Boiliespritze und versch. Düsen versteigert wurden.:q


----------



## Lupus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Ich hoffe es ist eine Kompressor Gun sonst drückst du dir nen Wolfe...oder brauchst du nur 1-2kg...
Zu den Eiern. Sie dienen zur Bindung!
Zur Frage kann man auf sie verzichten? Definitiv ja! Beispielsweise Gelantine oder auch anderes Zeugs, Buzzbaits sollen ja auch funktionieren.
Besteht die Notwendigkeit auf sie zu verzichten...? Ich wüßte nicht warum!
Eier und Verderblichkeit: Sicher sind Eier verderblich! Aber erstens tatsächlich sind sie nicht sooo verderblich wie "man" meint! Schließlich haben Eier eine Wochenlange Haltbarkeit und stehen im Supermarkt nichtmal in der Kühltheke!
Und zweitens: Nach der Denaturierung der Proteine beim Kochvorgang halten sich die Eier noch besser! Aus diesem Grund sind auch Omas Plätzchen (mit Eiern im Teig) keine leichtverderbliche Ware.

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist eine Kompressor Gun sonst drückst du dir nen Wolfe...oder brauchst du nur 1-2kg...



Nee, ist bloß eine, mit der man sich den Lupus drückt.:q:q:q



Lupus schrieb:


> ...Zu den Eiern. Sie dienen zur Bindung!
> Zur Frage kann man auf sie verzichten? Definitiv ja! Beispielsweise Gelantine oder auch anderes Zeugs, Buzzbaits sollen ja auch funktionieren.
> Besteht die Notwendigkeit auf sie zu verzichten...? Ich wüßte nicht warum!
> Eier und Verderblichkeit: Sicher sind Eier verderblich! Aber erstens tatsächlich sind sie nicht sooo verderblich wie "man" meint! Schließlich haben Eier eine Wochenlange Haltbarkeit und stehen im Supermarkt nichtmal in der Kühltheke!
> ...



Da hast du auch wieder Recht, zumal Eier eine verhältnismäßig billige Zutat sind.|kopfkrat


----------



## tarpoon (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Na dann fang mal mit den Romanen an, die Teile kann ich gebrauchen, landet bei mir gleich in ner Worddatei, wird gesammelt und dann in Buchform, als PDF, für alle Zeiten, als Nachschlagewerk gespeichert:q
> Das geht bei mir ratz fatz.
> Abgesehen davon, besonderer Dank an dich, weil ich deine Beiträge hier recht hilfreich finde.#6
> Nicht dass ich z.B. die Beiträge von Martin oder Prof. Tinca weniger schätze, bloß von denen habe ich nichts anderes erwartet und bin es gewohnt, gut verarztet zu werden, sie sind von Anbeginn meines Angelboardeintritts meine Kragenweite., während ich von dir und deinen Beiträgen bislang, vor Eröffnung dieses Thread, nichts bewusst mitbekommen habe.#c






watt, du kennst j4ni nicht? is nicht dein ernst? alter, hast nur die schlechten sachen in der letzten zeit gelesen was?:q

wie schon geschrieben ist das ein wirklich umfangreiches thema! die meisten crackies haben sich ihr wissen über jahre durch versuche und viel mühe und natürlich auch einen nicht zu unterschätzenden erheblichen finanziellen einsatz selbst angeeignet. da wirst auch du nicht wirklich drumherum kommen. denn bedenke immer, es gibt kein patentrezept. es ist immer, ganz speziell von deinem im moment befischten gewässer abhängig. noch spezieller, eventuell sogar von deinem gerade aktuellen zielfisch. zu deinem Thema: ich kann dir nur empfehlen es mit einen einfachen basismix zu versuchen und dann nach und nach zutaten zu ergänzen und nach bedarf auszutauschen. so lernst du in kurzer zeit viel mehr über zutaten und ihre wirkung als in tausend forenbeiträgen.

ich würde dir als basis(ausgangs-)mix folgenden empfehlen:

30% eifutter -(birdfood) bringt struktur in deinen boilie
30% sojavollfett guter -geschmack und hoher nährwert 
30% maismehl - leicht bindend, grundzutat homogenisiert
10% milchpulver -guter geschmack, wirkt lösend


jetzt kannst du, wenn du zum beispiel einen fischigen boilie möchtest das eifutter gegen fischmehl tauschen. sollen es extrem harte boilies werden tauschst du 7% milchpulver gegen eggalbumin. sollen sie löslicher werden tauschst du 10% maismehl gegen milchpulver(20%). verstehst du was ich meine? spiel mirakulix! stell dich wochenlang in die boilieküche und probiere, vergiss aber zwischendurch nicht die selbst produzierten boilies auch auf fängigkeit am wasser zu testen das kommt nämlich auch noch dazu. was dir gefällt muss nicht zwangsläufig den fischen gefallen.


----------



## Lupus (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Eine sehr sinnvolle Anschaffung eine Kompressor Gun! Es spart Kaft und vor allem Zeit...Der Finanzielle Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen! Wenn du regelmäßiger rollen willst ist ein solches Gerät ein MUSS!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Eine sehr sinnvolle Anschaffung eine Kompressor Gun! Es spart Kaft und vor allem Zeit...Der Finanzielle Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen! Wenn du regelmäßiger rollen willst ist ein solches Gerät ein MUSS!



Die Mengen, die ich abrollen werde, werden sich in Grenzen halten.
Ich bin kein "Carp Hunter", sondern bloß jemand, der aktuell lediglich die Zeit hat, ab und an, nach Feierabend, für 2-3 Stunden angeln zu gehen und vielleicht 10- mal im Jahr nen Ansitz von 8-10 Stunden zu Stande bringt.
Von dieser Gesamtzeit, geht etwas für die Flussangelei auf Forellen und für die Raubfischjagd drauf, aber auch für's feedern, matchangeln usw..
Ich bin ein Kochtopfangler, ich fische was geräuchert und anders wie zubereitet schmeckt, alles andere (Karpfen mit 30 oder 40 Pfund usw.) flutscht mir aus den Händen.

Die manuell zu bedienende Boiliespritze war auch nicht der Kaufgrund, sondern lediglich Teil eines Gesamtpaketes, bestehend aus einer Friteuse, 4 verschiedenen Boilieabrollern, der Boilispritze mit Düsen usw..
Lief zu nem brauchbaren Preis rein, da juckt es mich auch nicht, dass die Boiliespritze suboptimal ist oder ne Friteuse dabei ist, die ich eigentlich ebenfalls nicht brauche.#d


----------



## Carras (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Hi,

ich will es mal versuchen:

Es gibt in etwa folgende, verschiedene Kategorien.

*Kohlehydrate* die auch Binder darstellen:
Dazu gehört u.a.:
Weizengrieß
Vollkornmehl
Maismehl
Maisgrieß
Reismehl
Sojamehl
Eifutter (Birdfood)

Diese Sachen sind alle miteinander nicht löslich.

*Molkeprodukte*, die teilweiße auch lösliche Eigenschaften haben
Dazu gehört u.a.:
Vitamealo, Milchpulver (löslich)
Sahnepulver (teils löslich)
Acid Casein (hoher Proteingehalt)
Rennet Casein (hoher Proteingehalt)
Calcium Casein (löslich, hoher Proteingehalt)
Natrium Casein (löslich, hoher Proteingehalt )
Lactalbumin (löslich, hoher Proteingehalt)
Big "C" Spray (löslich)

*Fischmehle*, die die Marine Quelle für tierische Proteine dar stellen.
Dazu gehört u.a.:
Rotbarschmehl
Weißfischmehl
Sardinenmehl
Lachsmehl
Garnelenvollmehl
Capelin
Kabeljaumehl
Thunfischmehl
Forellenmehl
Pre Digested Fishmeal (das einzige "Fischmehl", daß löslich ist)

Alle Fischmehle, haben einen hohen Proteingehalt, sind teilweiß gut fettig, und haben eigentlich keine bindende Eigenschaften.

*Fleischmehle*, die ein weiter Quelle für tierische Proteine sind.
Dazu gehört u.a.:
Hämoglobin
Blutmehl
Knochenfleischmehl
Geflügelprotein (Geflügellebermehl)
Lebermehl (Leberextrakt)
Fleischpepton

*Nussmehle*, 
Dazu gehört u.a.:
Tigernussmehl
Erdnussmehl
Haselnussmehl
Mandelmehl
Kokosmehl

Die Mehle sind meist sehr fettig, habe keine bindende Eigenschaften. Sind nicht löslich. Werden meist in einem Nussmix oder in Kombination mit Birdfood eingesetzt. Geröstet sind die Mehle nochmals Geschmacksintensiver.

*Binder*:
Dazu gehört u.a.

Egg Albumin,
Weizengluten
Blutmehl
Reismehl
(Nahezu alle Kohlenhydrate)
Lactalbumin
Versch. Caseine

*Attraktoren / Additive / Extrakte*: sollten alle wasserlöslich sein und werden nie so hoch dosiert wie die anderen Zutaten.
Dazu gehört u.a.:
Squidextrakt
Leberextrakt
Krebsextrakt
GLM
Fischprotein ( L 030)
Krabbenextrakt
Bloodwormextrakt
Bierhefeextrakt
Betain
Spirulina
Belachan
Milzextrakt

Diese Extrakte sind letzten Endes, alle wasserlöslich. Zudem sind es alles Attraktoren die auf Karpfen eine Lockwirkung haben können. 
Meistens aber um einiges teurer als andere Zutaten.
Wer auf "Instant Boilies" setzt, die ein zusätzliche Lockwirkung besitzen, sollte solche Sachen im Boilie haben.

*Sonstiges*:
Kürbiskernmehl
Muschelfleisch, Shrimps
Gewürze (Paprika, Knoblauch, Curry, Chilli, Maggi,….)
Fruchtpulver (Löslich, hat aber meist einen hohen Säurewert)
Daphnien, Mysis, Zuckis, Tubifex, Gammarus,… (gefroren kaufen!)
Hanfmehl (ein Klassiker!)
Erbsenmehl 

Auch einige sehr gute Sachen, die schon nette Fische brachten, welche man jetzt aber nicht direkt, den oberen Kategorien zuordnen kann.

Es gibt da so oder so, einige Zutaten, die man in zwei Kategorien stecken kann. Siehe dazu bei den Bindern. Die tauchen auch in anderen Kategorien auf.



So:
Um nun auf das Grundgerüst zu kommen, um das es eigentlich geht:
Das macht jeder anders.

Pauschal kann ein Boilie um Groben, aus folgendem bestehen:
Proteine, Kohlehydrate, Fette, Rohfasern

Was jetzt, wie hoch dosiert sein sollte,….das ist von vielem abhängig. Da gibt es keine DIN oder einen anderen Standard, der sagt, so sollte es sein.

Ich mach es meistens so:
Das Grundgerüst bilden, die Milchprodukte mit den Kohlehydraten und den Bindern.
Fischmehle, Fleischmehle, Extrakte o.ä. werden später ergänzt.

Ganz Pauschal, macht das Grundgerüst ca. 55 % - 70 % des Mixes aus.

Bei mir enthält das z.B:
Egg Albumin,
Hartweizengrieß
Sojamehl Vollfett,
Maismehl, Maisgrieß
Milchpulver
Bierhefeextrakt.

Egal ob Fischmix, Birdfood oder Nussmix.

Die restlichen 30-45 % werden dann mit Fischmehlen, Birdfoods und Attraktoren aufgefüllt.


Hoffe das hilft Dir vielleicht ein wenig.
Sollten noch Fragen sein, …einfach Fragen.


Grüßle


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Danke für den Hinweis Martin. Ich hab´s in die oben festgetackerte Linksammlung aufgenommen. 

Ist wirklich ein sehr guter Beitrag.#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*



Carras schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffe das hilft Dir vielleicht ein wenig.
> Sollten noch Fragen sein, …einfach Fragen.
> 
> ...



Joo, das hilft mir ganz gewaltig und vermutlich nicht nur mir.
Mit dem Beitrag ist auf einen Schlag alles abgefrühstückt, was ich wissen wollte.|bigeyes
Weitere Fragen werde ich wohl erst wieder haben, wenn ich die Zeit finde, mir ein Rezept zusammen zu wurschteln und im Anschluss, wenn das erste Male Würste pressen, daneben gegangen sein sollte.:vik:
VIEEEELEN DANK!#6 |good:|good:|good:


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Hier bin ich! Keine Sorge, ich eile zur Hilfe:

Aaaalso auf jeden Fall Fischmehl, am besten zu 40 %. Fischmehl ist eine gute Basis, und jeder Karpfen frisst gerne Fischmehl. Zu viel davon ist aber auch nicht gut, weil dann der Boiliemix nicht so gut ab zu rollen ist, bzw. gar nicht. Dann immer noch etwas Eggalbumin reintun, das härtet den Boilie, davon solten 5% genügen. Den Rest kannst du dir aus irgendwelchen Mehlen zusammenstellen, immer gut ist Hanfmehl, Heringsmehl, K3-Mehl, Lachsmehl, Erdnussmehl, Tiegernussmehl, Lebermehl (welches ebenfalls rein sollte) Halibut Pellet Mehl oder Frolicmehl. Das kannst du dir je nach willen reinmischen. Wenn du dann noch etwas Fruchtiges drin haben willst, entweder Fruchtmehl mit reinmischen oder Flavour. Am Ende noch ein paar Eier in den Mix, auf jeden Fall 10/kg, wenn der Mix sich nicht gut rollen lässt auch etwas mehr. Konservierer brauchst du nicht, einfach nach dem Abrollen in Salz einlegen.

Eine gute Adresse für Mehle ist KL:

http://www.carpfishing.de/

Da steht auch die Max. Dosierung des Mehles pro Kilo.
Einfach mal nach "Mehl" suchen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Grundgerüst für Selfmade- Boilies?*

Eines steht schonmal fest, mein Selfmadeboiliemix wird den Schwerpunkt darauf haben, dass er sich schnell auswäscht und es wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Birdymix sein.
Lactalbumin, Vitamealo, Bierhefextrakt, Leberextrakt oder Belachan, scheinen beinahe Pflicht zu sein.|kopfkrat
Der Grund liegt darin, dass an meinem jetzigen Gewässer, die Karpfen Süßmäuler sind. Sie mögen ganz offensichtlich Spekulatius, Früchte und allmöglichen Süßkram.
Die größten Karpfen fing ich bis jetzt auf Kirschtomaten(die ganze Frucht am Haar), Mirabellen, Brombeeren, Erdnussflips, Lebkuchenteig, Honigkuchenteig und Nougatkrokanteier mit Milchschokolade.|uhoh:
Auf fischiges gehen komischerweise nur die kleinen Satzis.;+


----------

